# Parodia unboxing XBox One



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Novembre 2013)

Volevo condividere con voi questo video parodia relativo all'unboxing della nuova console Microsoft sbarcata stanotte in Italia. Personalmente mi ha fatto scassare 

Video al secondo post.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Brain84 (22 Novembre 2013)

Geniale hahahahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



"e se passa vostra sorella ci spariamo pure un lavoretto"


----------

